# Cycling Challange - Race Across America



## ESSRAAM (May 10, 2012)

Race Across America and Soul Events are putting on a new cycling event in in the Portland area. It's the second in an 8-event national series. The ride/race begins May 19th, so it is coming up quickly. 
There are 3 rides (30, 60 and 120-miles), 2 races (200 and 400-miles) and a post-event awards ceremony with great food and live entertainment. The 120-mile ride is a Gran Fondo. All rides are fully supported. The start and finish is at the Civic Center Plaza in Hillsboro. 

Along with participants, I am looking for any volunteers to help out at aid stations. Volunteers will only be at a station for a couple hours. If you can help out, or know anyone that can/want volunteer please contact me. Volunteers will receive goodie bags, and if they know someone who is interested in ride/racing we can help with entry fees for this year, or next.
please contact me with questions and concerns.

We have more rides/races happening this summer

Portland (Beaverton), Oregon - May 12, 2012
Longmont, Colorado - July 28, 2012
Minneapolis, Minnesota - August 18, 2012
Sacramento, California - September 8, 2012
Columbus, Ohio - September 29, 2012
Dana Point, California - October 27, 2012
Daytona Beach, Florida - November 10, 2012



Thank you, 
ESSRAAM 
Race Across America 
www.ramchallenge.com
[email protected] 
www.raamchallenge.com


----------



## mksoct1st09 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm Registering for the 120 Mile Gran Fondo Ride in Sacramento, CA on Sept 8th, 2012


----------



## ESSRAAM (May 10, 2012)

That's great can't wait to see you there. get some friends to come too. also if you bring volunteers then i can wave the entry fee.


----------

